
Growth Hacking Tools - cheeaun
http://www.entrepreneurs.my/growth-hacking-tools/?hn
======
dirktheman
It's a nice list of tools, altough I still oppose to the term 'Growth Hacking'
(I wrote a blog post about this that caught quite a lot of flak on HN).

What I would like to read about is how you would use these tools in a clever
way, and to what results. I mean, just using Geckoboard, although admittingly
awesome, doesn't make you a growth hacker, right? Growth hacking to me is
about using data and combining tools in a clever way.

EDIT: I'm seeing a bare HTML page too, BTW.

~~~
ssharp
I missed the original HN discussion but did look up your blog and read the
post.

I see your frustration, but as someone who has been exploring the digital
marketing space (well outside of Silicon Valley in Cleveland, Ohio), I can say
that your assumption that marketers "know" about things like A/B testing might
be a bit presumptuous. I put "know" in quotes to differentiate between
"knowing" as in having heard of it, and "knowing" as in fully understanding
it. I recently had a an accomplished and successful traditional marketing
person tell me that A/B tests on his website were off-limits, like they were
toxic voodoo. I understood the basis of his fears ("we can't afford to lose
customers because of an A/B test") but they were totally unreasonable.

I've also seen a sort of clumsy bum-rush into the digital marketing career
space. I think lots of people realize the shift to this pace and it's now
attracting swarms of people who come from non-technical backgrounds. My
personal beliefs (which may be selfish due to my background), is that the
winners in this frenzy will be the "growth hackers", as in the people who
understand both marketing and hacking. For this purpose, I think hacking means
people who look at system and the furthest level back that they can, figure
out how the internals of the system work, and then use that information to get
what they want out of the system. You don't necessarily have to be able to
program (you certainly have to be able to communicate what you want to a
programmer though, as you can't do things at scale without some programming
help), but programmers typically tend to have the mentality of making systems
work in their advantage.

------
rohamg
Nice article, great recommendations. Proper instrumentation and aggregate
metrics are essential, but its also impt to know the user on an individual
basis- intercom is the only one on this list designed to help do that. If I
was writing this article I'd include some funnel tools on mobile too:
tapstream, flurry, and paid marketing, like adstage.

------
pknerd
Is it me or others are also able to see a non-CSS page?

~~~
dangrossman
The site uses a CDN which is returning only errors for all the static files.

------
debuggerpk
the design on this site is half backed. i can't seem to load any images

